# Connect Virtualbox to laptop wifi



## ABenz99

I'm running Ubuntu in a VM with virtual box.  My host os is Windows 7 64bit. I don't know how I connect my wifi to the virtual machine. Every tutorial says it is under usb devices, but I'm using a laptop with a built-in wireless adapter. The laptop I'm using is a Lenovo G550, if that helps. Does anyone know how I can connect Ubuntu to wireless?


----------



## salvage-this

shut down the VM.  Go into the settings menu for that VM and click on the network tab.  Check to see if the adapter is enabled and set to either NAT or Bridged.


----------



## strollin

Your host (laptop) connects to the internet via the wifi but the VM should use an emulated NIC and connect via NAT as salvage-this pointed out.


----------



## ABenz99

That didn't work...My settings look exactly like the picture but it still can't find an WiFi networks. Do I need to do something in the windows network manager?


----------



## strollin

It won't be using wifi, it will be using the emulated NIC so it will think it is connected via cable.


----------



## voyagerfan99

strollin said:


> It won't be using wifi, it will be using the emulated NIC so it will think it is connected via cable.



This. So just open Firefox and try going to Google.


----------



## ABenz99

Works great! Thanks!


----------

